# Housebroken adult dog now pees and poops inside.



## zgomot (Mar 11, 2009)

The title generalizes things a bit and although it's not like that, I'd hate it to turn true.

Same wire-haired dachshund I've been talking about, 4-5 years of age, has been with us for a month and a bit and has recently started to pee inside. This was on just a couple of occasions when we skipped his afternoon walk. I thought nothing of it and felt it was 100% my mistake - if I had taken him out he wouln't have peed inside.


Last night we went on a walk at around 10.30 pm when he peed and pooped. I took him out late so I wouldn't have to wake up early this morning. When I did wake up I found he had pooped in 2 places which he never did in the month we've had him and he had also peed by a stack of books that lie on the floor.

What gives?


----------



## Puddin's Training Tips (Apr 9, 2011)

First of all a vet check is in order

If he physically checks out then look for anything in the home or your lifestyle that might be stressful. Are you giving him plenty of space and time?

If that checks out okay as well, then just go back to the point where you were successful. Training setbacks aren't a big deal, you just back up to the point where you were sucessful and start over - using only positive methods - no punishing, no scolding, no showing him the potty, etc..

Details on potty training here: https://docs.google.com/document/pub?id=1gyRgonLk74cPOY0a7rZfcNeT1etc_U1LuK2YlOKsKHA


----------



## zgomot (Mar 11, 2009)

Puddin's Training Tips said:


> First of all a vet check is in order


He's been to the vet twice in the last couple of weeks and although I didn't specifically ask about a complete check, the dog appears to be OK. Should I still take him to the vet and ask for a complete check-up?



Puddin's Training Tips said:


> Are you giving him plenty of space and time?


I'm giving him all the space we have in our small apartment and as for time... well... see this thread The dog basically snoozes the day away and every time I approach him trying to play, he appears fearful so I don't do it that much... I just leave him be and he snoozes the day away.


----------



## lisaj1354 (Feb 23, 2008)

When I got Pepper (he was 1 1/2 years old), I walked him 6 times a day. After a few months, I began stretching the times between walks and can now safely walk him 3 times a day (although I usually walk him 4x a day). 

You need to stick to a schedule for the first few months until he's secure in your home.


----------



## Puddin's Training Tips (Apr 9, 2011)

zgomot said:


> He's been to the vet twice in the last couple of weeks and although I didn't specifically ask about a complete check, the dog appears to be OK. Should I still take him to the vet and ask for a complete check-up?


Sorry, I should have been more specific. Take in a fresh sample of pee and poop so the vet can check for a bladder infection, urinary tract infection, crystals, bacterial infections etc..
A dog can have a bladder infection and look and act perfectly normal.

and yes, let the dog approach you when he is ready to get petted or when he is ready to play. It takes time with shy dogs. If you push him when he isn't ready, it will take even longer for him to get comfortable with you. Toss him tasty treats every once in a while. Especially when he looks at you or approaches you.



I'm giving him all the space we have in our small apartment and as for time... well... see this thread The dog basically snoozes the day away and every time I approach him trying to play, he appears fearful so I don't do it that much... I just leave him be and he snoozes the day away.[/QUOTE]


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

zgomot said:


> I'm giving him all the space we have in our small apartment and as for time... well... see this thread The dog basically snoozes the day away and every time I approach him trying to play, he appears fearful so I don't do it that much... I just leave him be and he snoozes the day away.


A month isn't very long.. He's still figuring out his new environment and figuring out the rules and boundaries of behavior in this new place. It could be 6 months or so until he's really at home and comfortable and set in routines like going outside..

I would follow others advice and back up to potty training 101 for 2-3 months.

It's also not rare to have a dog in a new environment not play for a month, lack of confidence being a probable issue. Or it could be the dog has just never played with humans before.. Wait another month and get the potty thing dealt with, and try a flirt pole or something a dog has a hard time not wanting to chase, to tease him to come to you and play, and start small..


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

Do you have him on a feeding schedule? I'm sorry if it was included in one of your other posts....I don't always remember these things! 

I agree, a month isn't that long. I'd recommend keeping even better tabs on him. Make sure you know where he is at all times, unless he's crated or confined. That way, you know if he's going to sneak a pee or poop in inside.

But, yes, a check for an infection is a good idea.


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

ie: say you ROUTINELY feed your dog at 6 pm, then give him his final outing at 9pm, and he's good until you rise at 6 am ... 

then one time you feed him at the usual 6 pm .. but decide to give him his final outing at 10:30 pm to allow yourself some extra sleep .. well guess what ? he still needs to go at 6 am while you're sleeping.

I guess what I'm trying to say is that am go time is related to pm feed time. It probably wouldn't have mattered what time his last outing was, even if it was at 2 am ... he'll still need to go at his ROUTINE time related to his previous feeding. 

Now, if you had FED him at 9 pm instead of the usual 6 pm, you *may have* been able to extend / delay his morning outing on that occassion.



Dogs "in training" will have better success with a fairly rigid, predictable routine of co-related 'feeding' AND 'outing' times.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

This!!! ^^^^
I usually feed our pups by 5:00 pm because we are early to bed, as we have to get up early. That way, Harper and Abby have plenty of time to poop before bed. BUT, several times over the past 2 weeks we have had to feed later than 5, due to working late. And, every day we fed late, we messed up their poop schedule. They didn't have time to "process and eliminate" so to speak, and needed a middle of the night trip.


----------



## zgomot (Mar 11, 2009)

Usually he goes out anywhere between 9-11 in the morning and eats his dinner between 8-11, the day before that... Is this too loose of a schedule? Also, as a rule, he eats after we've come home from walks.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

This isn't a potty issue, but when I first brought Izze to my new home here she didnt eat regularly for the first month she arrived here, she never had a relapse in potty training, of course she took time to adjust, I assume your doggie is still adjusting as well


----------



## zgomot (Mar 11, 2009)

I guess you are right and my doggie is just adjusting. The 2 cases I mentioned were the only times he's done it until now so I'm not really complaining, he's otherwise very good with potty.


----------

